# Raft Question re bumps on the bottom of my Vanguard



## VanMan (Feb 10, 2007)

Bump re the bumps. 

No opinions? I've looked at 3 different Vanguards and none of them have these bumps. 

Any thoughts would be great.


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

ive got a 15 year old sotar (we think its a sotar, clearly it was one of the first self-bailers) and it has texture much like that .. i don't mean to scare you, but my raft is the biggest POS that anyone is still floating anywhere.. ill take that statement to the playground  I dont know how clearly you can see the thread in the hypalon on any given raft, i know i dont see that on any -new- raft ././ i take it as a sign of "you need more pvc paint on this thing badly." how well does it hold air?


----------



## ecarlson972 (Apr 24, 2007)

I would have to say to try and get Vanguard to replace it! It may be cosmetic but remind them that if you bought a car and the paint started to buble or peel they should fix it! Cosmetics has nothing to do with rafting but it still feels nice to look good as you go down the river!


----------



## VanMan (Feb 10, 2007)

ecarlson972 said:


> I would have to say to try and get Vanguard to replace it! It may be cosmetic but remind them that if you bought a car and the paint started to buble or peel they should fix it! Cosmetics has nothing to do with rafting but it still feels nice to look good as you go down the river!


Well, I need to hear more feedback from others here about if the structural integrity of the raft could be decreased by this. I am still talking with Vanguard about this problem. I want to reiterated that these bumps are all over the bottom of my raft. I've never seen anything like it. So far Vanguard has been less than concerned about this and just say it's "cosmetic".


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Though its not relevant to whether Vanguard should replace it, what's the material? Hypalon or PVC? Also, who did you buy it from and what kind of support have you gotten from them? 

Its more than cosmetic, its rough & could affect the tracking and give it more drag than you want. Also, it gives the bottom an uneven texture which will cause it to rub through the coating and expose the threads sooner, resulting in water entering the fabric and potentially shortening the life of the boat. My PVC VG's 3 years old and it still has a smooth bottom. 

Start with the dealer and then call Holley at Vanguard if you don't get anywhere. I've loved my VG and given them lots of good press so far because of how well they've stood behind the boat. 

If its under warranty, they should replace it.

Good luck and let us know who you deal with and how things turn out.

-Andy


----------



## Big Tuna (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes, unfortunately I have seen this before.......your boat has crabs. Pick up some special shampoo and wash your raft, trailor, frame, and any other items that may have come in contact with it. Good luck and next time be more careful with who you let ride in your boat!


----------



## VanMan (Feb 10, 2007)

Andy H. said:


> Though its not relevant to whether Vanguard should replace it, what's the material? Hypalon or PVC? Also, who did you buy it from and what kind of support have you gotten from them?
> 
> Its more than cosmetic, its rough & could affect the tracking and give it more drag than you want. Also, it gives the bottom an uneven texture which will cause it to rub through the coating and expose the threads sooner, resulting in water entering the fabric and potentially shortening the life of the boat. My PVC VG's 3 years old and it still has a smooth bottom.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response and what you say pretty much sums up my concerns. I am still working with Vanguard re this problem and hope things get worked out. 

Bill


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Is there air inside the little bumps? Have you tried to prick one with a pin? Could it start to leak if you poke or pop one? I own a 12' Vanguard made of hypolon and it doesn't have bumps like yours. I'd push for a replacement boat since you bought it brand new. Why should you have to live with their cosmetic mistakes at a new price. The least they could do is give you some money back to live with their cosmetic mistake. 

I bought one of their very first boats and have been very pleased with it so far. It's seen a lot of days on the river. The only problem I've had is the thort attach points have ripped, been repaired and 5 out of 6 of them have ripped again.


----------



## VanMan (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for your respons CaverDan, 

I'm not sure why Vanguard would expect me to live with this, even if it's just a "cosmetic defect", because it is a defect just the same. And because it's so wide spread over the bottom of the boat, it's hard to believe that it passes the standard Vanguard would set for its boats. 

I am still hopeful that Vanguard takes care of this problem and will report to the board how things go. 

Bill Strong


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Bill, have you talked to Holley about this? She bent over backward for me when she was finally alerted to my thort problem. The shop that sold it to me gave me the run a round for 5 months as to why they couldn't get my thort attachments fixed. They kept blaming it on Vanguard, but when I finally had enough and contacted Holley direct, she gave me a loaner till mine was fixed and ready. The shop I bought it from did a really crappy fix in the end, so I took it to Eric at IRR, which Holley approved and paid for. I can't say enough good things about Holley and Vanguard. I love my boat and she went way above the call of duty to get my boat fixed and make me a happy customer.


----------



## VanMan (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion. 

I'm in contact with Holley about this now and hope for a quick resolution. Because this problem is so wide spread on the bottom of my boat I would imagine it needs to be replaced with one that isn't defected. 

I'll let you all on the board know how it goes. 

Bill Strong


----------



## VanMan (Feb 10, 2007)

Holly just let me know that I will be getting a new raft. It's nice to see a company that stands by their products like Vanguard does.


----------

